# Gorgos' Gasser Box Art



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Bashed this kit a few years ago....using Monarch Models' Gorgo kit and 3 car kits I had kicking around....





Decided it needed its' own Box Art... So I hired a very Talented Artist Doug Pagacz https://www.facebook.com/doug.pgosh
...and he came up with this.... What do you think?


Original Art...

Cheers
Denis


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cool boxart! I like it! Thanks for bringing up you kitbash again - I forgot all about seeing it when you first posted it.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Splendid design! Beautifully captures the feel and format of the originals. Great choice of the artist Denis!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Very cleaver!!!!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Oh great - _*now*_ we see the cool model..._*now*_ we see the nifty box art! So where the heck were you in 1964, deadie?  Seriously, James Bama would be proud to have inspired your buddy's work. :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Love that stuff. Great work and thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The Artist Doug is sending me the Original Painting....Going to make a Great Back drop to the kit !



Cheers
Denis


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's astounding!!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Completely 100% awesome Denis! :grin2:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cheer Everyone, .... Now to convince Monarch to re-open its' doors and produce this one LOLOL :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> Cheer Everyone, .... Now to convince Monarch to re-open its' doors and produce this one LOLOL Denis


Good luck with that! I tried to get Polar Lights to do kits of the Zombie Hit Men and got nowhere. OTOH, Gorgo does have better name recognition...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Good luck with that! I tried to get Polar Lights to do kits of the Zombie Hit Men and got nowhere. OTOH, Gorgo does have better name recognition...


Here's hoping :smile2:


Even Got Fritz to create this name plate :


Might have to bash a Base for this guy along the lines of the Artwork 

Cheers !
Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Gorgos' Gasser Groupie !*

Newest member to the family...the Gorgo's Gasser Groupie...lol




Had this Mini Forgotten Prisoner groupie, Cheering for Gorgo at the Monster Race Rally,

made up and painted by the talented Robert Ortiz "Blueskyhelper" of Ebay and the Gorgos' Gasser master mold made by Fritz...

Now I'm working on a base for the gasser with a London backdrop....Wish me luck lol...
Denis


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Awesome.....just awesome !


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Pagni :smile2:
Newest member to the family...the Gorgo's Gasser Groupie...lol




Had this Mini Forgotten Prisoner groupie, Cheering for Gorgo at the Monster Race Rally,

made up and painted by the talented Robert Ortiz "Blueskyhelper" of Ebay and the Gorgos' Gasser master mold made by Fritz...

Now I'm working on a base for the gasser with a London backdrop....Wish me luck lol...
Denis


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Fritz...good. Little Forgotten Prisoner...good. Gasser base...probably gonna be good...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very clever. The whole thing! Love the box art especially. Very authentic looking.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Wow......Gorgo's Gasser looks amazing! The original art and the box art really look like something Aurora forgot to release! The addition of the Forgotten Prisoner is a nice touch. I can hardly wait for what you come up with for the base.


There's one thing I noticed that is unusual. Having been to London, I'm probably one of the few here that knows the Tower of London is actually in the general area where Big Ben is shown in the art. Big Ben is on the other side of the Thames close to where Gorgo's Gasser is actually at. Since the renditions of both the Tower Bridge and Big Ben are so finely detailed, photographs must have been used as a reference. Therefore I'm assuming it was intentional.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Good eye!... and thanks for liking this ! Yes everything was done intentionally as I wanted this box art to go well with Godzillas Go Cart, put side by side it looks like they are charging at each other...


If you look over Gorgos right hand andto the rear...you can see a tribute for my 3 year old Grand Daughter who loves the Nursery Rhyme London Bridges Falling Down.
Also a nod to Monarch models with the Butterfly over the Crown on the wheelie bar....

Goug P'Gosh did all the Magic in this Artwork.


Credits:

Gorgos' Gasser : Inspired by the Aurora 1964 Monstermobiles.

Conceived and created by Denis McDougall aka Mcdee/dj53

Box Art and Painting by Doug P'gosh

Gorgo sculpted by Jeff Yagher 

Produced by Scott McKillop -Monarch Models

Nameplate by Fritz Friesen Headless Hearseman Model Kits

Forgotten Prisoner Groupie by Robert Ortiz (Blueskyhelper)

Bashed with a few different Car kits...
Copyright 2014

Cheers
Denis


----------



## markcan (Jan 28, 2013)

I kinda hate to bring this up, but as a writer with OCD I can't help it. The placement of the apostrophe indicates plural possessive, meaning the Gasser belongs to more than one Gorgo. "Gorgo's Gasser" would be the singular. 

Awesome artwork and setup. And again, I apologize; my grandmother was an English teacher, so I didn't have a chance.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

markcan said:


> I kinda hate to bring this up, but as a writer with OCD I can't help it. The placement of the apostrophe indicates plural possessive, meaning the Gasser belongs to more than one Gorgo. "Gorgo's Gasser" would be the singular.
> 
> Awesome artwork and setup. And again, I apologize; my grandmother was an English teacher, so I didn't have a chance.


In Canada we were taught that placing the apostrophe between Gorgo and the S means 'is' as in Gorgo *is* in first place and that S- apostrophe was possessive as in the Gasser belongs to Gorgo... 
.... but aside from that...Thanks for the compliment on what has been a real labor of love :thumbsup:
Cheers
Denis


----------



## markcan (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh. Well, never mind, then. And yes, it looks like it was a heck of a lot of work. Those labors of love are that way.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

*A Lesson in Gorgish*



mcdougall said:


> In Canada we were taught that placing the apostrophe between Gorgo and the S means 'is' as in Gorgo *is* in first place and that S- apostrophe was possessive as in the Gasser belongs to Gorgo...
> .... but aside from that...Thanks for the compliment on what has been a real labor of love :thumbsup:
> Cheers
> Denis



We're taught that also in the USA. Here are some examples of how it works here:




Gorgo's Gasser is ready to race!


This way means the Gasser belongs to Gorgo.




Gorgo's going to race his Gasser.


The apostrophe-s indicates a contraction of "Gorgo is".




Dr. Zaius' decision was to give "Bright Eyes" a lobotomy.
Dr. Zaius's decision was to give "Bright Eyes" a lobotomy.


Both are considered an acceptable way of showing a possessive form with words ending in 's'. The decision belongs to Dr. Zaius. The first form allows easier pronunciation. 




Gorgos' design was entitled the Gasser.


A team of Gorgo beings created a design that was entitled the Gasser. The design belongs to more than one Gorgo.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mock up Boxes complete...Check 

Nameplates...Check 
Kit Bash...Check


Now to get this produced 
Denis


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> Now to get this produced
> Denis


Yes!!! Hopefully Monarch puts it on their schedule just in time for Christmas!!!


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

*Gasser...*

Dennis - Just Awesome!!! I've just got to get Me one of those! I'm sure Scott M likes as well. Is the Box Art and Name Plate going to available??? Is the Box Art going to in the Aurora Fantasy (Monarch Fantasy) from D, Vaughn - I think known as Digital Master(spelling)?


I just think Gorgo's Gasser is a nice companion to the "Monster Rods"!

Thanks for Sharing


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks guys...This is taking forever, but here finally is Gorgos' mock up box... re sized to match up with Auroras Godzillas Go Cart....
...just need to find more of these sized boxes and a printer who will make up the prints.... 









Mock up box Gorgos' Gasser
Mcdee


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Massive stuff Denis! So much fun going on here and its very cool to see all the little details you've pack into this project. A great homage to Aurora as well as to Scott's Monarch! 

Regards,
Matt

Remember, it's not just an obsession it's artwork!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Is that a REAL Aurora Godzilla's Go Cart, or is it a repro box?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

phrankenstign said:


> Is that a REAL Aurora Godzilla's Go Cart, or is it a repro box?


This one is a repo 
Gorgo is the Real Deal


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

When I was a kid, I used to watch Wacky Races every Saturday morning. The Gruesome Twosome was always fun to watch. It would've been great if all of Aurora's monster rods, the Phantom's Bantam, the Bride's Buggy, and Gorgo's Gasser could have been included in a special episode.


That cartoon was unusual in that it spawned two spin-offs: Dastardly and Muttley in their Flying Machines and The Perils of Penelope Pitstop.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just picked up these 4 resin kits to complete my Monster Rod kits,
They go great with the Gorgos' Gasser and the rest of the Aurora Monster Rod series....








Denis


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I didn't know those kits existed!!!


When did they come out?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

A few years ago by Pythonkits, but they are still for sale at Monsters in Motion here's a link Phantom's Phantom Resin Model Kit Phantom's Phantom Resin Model Kit [05PPP01] - $99.99 : Monsters in Motion, Movie, TV Collectibles, Model Hobby Kits, Action Figures, Monsters in Motion

Scroll down to see them all...
Denis


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

The Creature's Cruiser is an oddball in that it isn't a wheeled vehicle. I know the Creature is a sea creature, but I still prefer the Creature's Crate over that one. After all, he is a lung fish that can breathe on land. As a stand-alone one-off though, The Creature's Cruiser is a nice kit.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> A few years ago by Pythonkits,


Seems like it was only a few years ago, but I checked and it was over 9 years ago :surprise:
Spring of 2007.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

TAY666 said:


> Seems like it was only a few years ago, but I checked and it was over 9 years ago :surprise:
> Spring of 2007.


Time flies when you're having fun  
But wow REALLY!!! 
You are 100% right...I was dealing with Al and bought the Giant Guillotine , Giant FP and the Hanging Tree.... wow it was '07:surprise:
My first Resin kits ever
Denis


----------

